# The weather is so bad that I



## billski (Dec 15, 2011)

vacuumed and dusted for the first time in five years.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 15, 2011)

.....drove my mazda miata hooptie gas saver 30 more days into the fall / winter than I expected to without seeing any salt on the roads. 

.....sat outside on the patio and had a fire last Sunday night and needed only a light sweatshirt all the way through a cigar and 4 scotch's until midnight.

.....haven't even really considered waxing the good ski and won't do anything other than check the bindings on the rock skis. 

.....hung xmas lights a few weeks ago in shorts and a t-shirt.


Oh god, I could go on. This thread is depressing.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2011)

...didn't put the lawn mower up and shutoff the water valves until December 12th
...didn't put the snows on until last Sunday
...didn't dig out the hat and gloves, or use the seat heater until this week. 
...started worrying that I might not be able to use all my vouchers
...entirely cleared off my honey-do list
...stopped watching the weather radar.  It's too painful.
...stopped worrying that a Christmas visit to the relatives would lock me out of skiing.
...repacked my ski bag three more times. 
---lost my Ullr medal and it's driving me crazy
...am fearing for my life since I really pumped up my club for skiing & trips this year.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 15, 2011)

....just finished washing every lousy window in my house.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Painted my porch last weekend... 

Good thread idea Billski


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 15, 2011)

billski said:


> ...
> ---lost my Ullr medal and it's driving me crazy



:O So this is why this has happened!!!


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 16, 2011)

....that it's 4AM, and I just walked outside and it's 60F at night in December.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2011)

Thinking about how great it would be if they get that indoor skiing place done in NJ


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2011)

billski said:


> ---lost my Ullr medal and it's driving me crazy



FOUND HIM!   Ullr was in the cold and dark attic.  I think he thought he had done his job.  I'm taking him out into the balmy sunshine.  He's getting hot now.  Please, please do your stuff Ullr.  I'm having a hard time finding any more virgins for the pyre.  







If you want  your own...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 16, 2011)

billski said:


> FOUND HIM!   Ullr was in the cold and dark attic.  I think he thought he had done his job.  I'm taking him out into the balmy sunshine.  He's getting hot now.  Please, please do your stuff Ullr.  I'm having a hard time finding any more virgins for the pyre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That medal needs to be put to work!


----------



## watchoutbelow (Dec 16, 2011)

....watched youtube videos of people skiing in Idaho.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey watchoutbelow,

 You are really being mean and cruel to yourself.  Costco has a walk-in freezer that should really shake you of such evil thoughts.
Don't forget, Ullr is on his way.


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

watchoutbelow said:


> ....watched youtube videos of people skiing in Idaho.



!!! :???:


----------



## watchoutbelow (Dec 16, 2011)

I know. It's really bad. I have also been picturing my favorite trails at Gore and pretending to go down them while doing squats to get my quads ready. My fiancee says I am losing my mind.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 19, 2011)

... got excited when Wachusett announced having four trails open.


----------



## Tooth (Dec 19, 2011)

Potential Noreaster for Christmas eve.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2011)

NAO needs to flip first for this!  Where is Winnchill to throw some sanity into this?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 19, 2011)

*Screw this nonsense, I've had it*, and I'm leaving for Florida on Thursday.  I'll dream of skiing while golfing.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 19, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Screw this nonsense, I've had it*, and I'm leaving for Florida on Thursday.  I'll dream of skiing while golfing.



Ah If only there was someone who could predict the weather with 100% certainty, I would have booked Florida as well.   I've got no connections in NM or AZ where the snow is now (according to my SLC connections its not really in Utah yet) so it would be the perfect time to be down there.  Could have taken care of the wifes desire for some quality pool time and not missed a thing.  There's nothing worse then being down there when the skiing is good.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 19, 2011)

legalskier said:


> ....just finished washing every lousy window in my house.



Yep - did that yesterday.  Last leaves raked and the soccer goal came down on Saturday.

Did get a dusting Saturday night - the puppy's first snow!  But, all snow near the Cape is wasted snow.....


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2011)

mikestaple said:


> But, all snow near the Cape is wasted snow.....



Ship it north & slightly west!!


----------



## k123 (Dec 19, 2011)

March looking to be at least a few degrees cooler than average in the Northeast so we should have some good winter weather later in the season

http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...st-of-winter-look-like-25377#loc=41/169/25377


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 19, 2011)

k123 said:


> March looking to be at least a few degrees cooler than average in the Northeast so we should have some good winter weather later in the season
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...st-of-winter-look-like-25377#loc=41/169/25377



I like the forecast but I really like Kelly Cass (and my wife knows it).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## HD333 (Dec 20, 2011)

Booked a trip to Disney over MLK week. That should guarantee a nice mid Jan storm. You all are welcome.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

Am stacking up on bonus honey-do points, with the expectation that when the crystalline substance does appear that I will be AWOL for a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry looooooooooooooooong tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime.

And I'm not talking about controlled substances.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

hd333 said:


> booked a trip to disney over mlk week. That should guarantee a nice mid jan storm. You all are welcome.



thank you!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 20, 2011)

I am still getting carrots out of my garden. 


No... 


I really am.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

,,,Though about planting a garden.  Well, maybe a rock garden


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 22, 2011)

I want to jump out my office window, but we're on the 1st floor.....


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

It's 50 degrees today


----------



## hammer (Dec 22, 2011)

Trail count dropped by 1 at Wachusett...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 22, 2011)

ooh, it's currently 59º in Philly, was 63º yesterday!


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 22, 2011)

.............just canceled reservations at the Littleton Hampton Inn for next week.

Let's hope for a big Jan - April.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> Trail count dropped by 1 at Wachusett...



boo.  
Looks like it was Challenger that dropped out of the mix.  I'd be pretty confident that it will be back by Saturday, along with 10th mtn.


----------



## hammer (Dec 22, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> boo.
> Looks like it was Challenger that dropped out of the mix.  I'd be pretty confident that it will be back by Saturday, along with 10th mtn.


OK...but I'm planning on going tomorrow, have an early season voucher to burn.  Can't be choosy.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 22, 2011)

... might as well hit the beach since it is 55F out right now... WTF?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 22, 2011)

Considering moving to Alaska at least its cold their


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's going to dump up north right after the holidays. Slow start so far but I've managed a couple of decent days. You have to think positive, negativity never works.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 22, 2011)

Today 57 degrees. I went home for lunch today and two friends stopped by on their road tandem. I would have joined them for a  ride but I had to go back to work. 
May take the road bikes out of winter storage tomorrow. 

I've got to meet an old friend next week in Saint Johnsbury, VT where he lives.  We planned on skiing but...?


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 23, 2011)

..... that now I just feel physically ill.

From Buffalo NWS:

"A LOOK AT NORTHERN HEMISPHERIC TELECONNECTIONS FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEK 
PERIOD SHOWS A CONTINUATION OF +AO AND +NAO...NEUTRAL PNA...AND THE 
MJO STUCK IN PHASE 4-5 OF THE WHEELER PHASE SPACE PLOT. IN SIMPLE 
TERMS...THE OVERALL FLOW WILL REMAIN UNBELIEVABLY PROGRESSIVE AND 
MILD...WITH A HIGH CONFIDENCE OF ABOVE AVERAGE TEMPERATURES 
CONTINUING THROUGH THE END OF THE MONTH AND AT LEAST THE FIRST WEEK 
OF JANUARY. THAT IS NOT TO SAY THERE WILL NOT BE A FEW BRIEF SHOTS 
OF COLDER WEATHER AND A FEW OPPORTUNITIES FOR SNOW...BUT ON AVERAGE 
OVER THE NEXT TWO WEEKS THE WARMTH WILL CONTINUE."


----------



## Nick (Dec 23, 2011)

uke:


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2011)

...am actually going to build a garage workbench, rather than chasing snow.  Well, at least I'l have a more stable place to wax my skis.  Again.


----------



## TropicTundR (Dec 27, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Thinking about how great it would be if they get that indoor skiing place done in NJ



XANADU!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanadu_Meadowlands

A real nightmare now called American Dream Meadowlands how ironic


----------



## Angus (Dec 28, 2011)

just checked the MRG webcam, after all the previous rain events, the slopes have been bare. they are still white this morning...barely! It's an improvement.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 28, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Booked a trip to Disney over MLK week. That should guarantee a nice mid Jan storm. You all are welcome.



Yes, thank you indeed, at least you guaranteed yourself a good if mass-conformist time.  Please forgive me for doing the opposite; this is all my fault.  Way back in October before that freak snowstorm, I brought my snowblower up from the cellar to the garage, where it swaps places with my lawnmower every year.  Even bought extra gas for it.  Didn't even need it for that storm.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 29, 2011)

The weather is so bad ...

that Meatheads finally finish cooking that steak.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish the VooDoo Lady would ski more to know our pain.


----------

